# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم فلاشات لــكافـة أنــــواع الريــسيفرات تحديثات :  تحديثات جديدة لاجهزة TIGER بتاريخ 29/12/2018

## mohamed73

*تحديثات جديدة لاجهزة**TIGER** بتاريخ 29/12/2018    *  *عودة قنوات beoutQ  *  K9+ 
  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 K9+ mini 
  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 Sputnik 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 K1+
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

